# Tire MOD to my New Braunfels



## eaglewing (Sep 26, 2009)

*Took the STOCK ones and moved them to the front....*



*ADDED these 'dollie' tires to the back*



*Looks kinda Cute eh???*


----------



## eaglewing (Sep 26, 2009)

Can someone shoot me that link to the WIRE handles that stay cool?? I got to change that fire box handle, I burn myself every time.


----------



## tndawg (Sep 26, 2009)

Not sure, but is this what you are looking for?

http://www.kck.com/bbq_pit_spring_ha...ood_stove.html


----------



## eaglewing (Sep 26, 2009)

That's it....Thanx Dawg


----------



## rivet (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice mod. Love them air filled balloon tires!


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 26, 2009)

The tires look like a great addition to me...


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 26, 2009)

If you put some of those big wheels on the front too you'll be ready for the wood for sure with that one. The heck with field dressing a deer you could field cook it. I like that one how about some headers. That would work to.


----------



## eaglewing (Sep 27, 2009)

Wait till you see the MAGS I'm putting on my Bandera!!, you'll be talking 'headers' then for sure!!


----------



## kookie (Sep 28, 2009)

I did the samething on my chargriller when I added the firebox to the unit. Just got to heavy and hard to move around with only one set of wheels. Looks damn good on yours........


----------



## coyote-1 (Sep 28, 2009)

The wheels on my CGSP broke not long after I started loading the underside with wood and gear. So I replaced 'em. And I'm gonna add wheels to the other side too, because you are 100% correct - moving it around is a PITA.
I'm considering casters, to improve maneuverability. My Weber gas grill has a combo of wheels and casters, and is effortless to move around.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice Mod......


----------



## tsywake (Sep 29, 2009)

I second this suggestion.  I ordered a few handles/thermometers from him for mine a month or so ago.  I had an issue with one of the thermometers not holding temps correctly.  I called him up, and he's sending me a replacement free of charge.  I asked about sending the old one back, and he said just keep it.  They're great to do business with and sincerely want to make things right.


----------

